# Old Linode Hack



## RyanC

Today some whitehat on IRC decided to paste this on irc:



> 13:13 < n0tryan> mysqldump -hnewnova.theshore.net --all-databases -ulinode -pcfr41qa --lock-tables=false -f
> 
> 13:13 < n0tryan> GUYS
> 
> 13:13 < n0tryan> PLEASE DO NOT HACK LINODE


And that appears to be the credentials to linodes database server that for example hosts their forums. All user logins leaked again, well played linode.


----------



## Gallaeaho

> 13:34 -!- Irssi: Join to #linode was synced in 1 secs
> 13:34  * gallaeaho slow clap


Basically, my only comment at this point.


----------



## blergh

YOLO


----------



## RyanC

13:40 -!- VS_ChanLog [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 480 seconds]

Looks like they just pulled the plug.


----------



## k0nsl

I missed this on IRC...poor Linode, though  :lol:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I love how this place is turning into HF.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Aldryic C said:


> I love how this place is turning into HF.


 




MannDude said:


> Sarcasm = purple, btw.


----------



## ndelaespada

again? :S


----------



## kaniini

The data on that hack seems to be from 2003.  Who cares?


----------



## Gallaeaho

kaniini said:


> The data on that hack seems to be from 2003.  Who cares?


Apparently Linode doesn't, otherwise that would never have been online in the first place for someone to snatch.


----------



## Mun

If the data was from 2003 or even 2010, the data is useless, as there was already a force password reset.

Mun


----------

